# New to Dish 211K with external hard drive



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

New to Dish Network about 5 weeks now (Directv customer since 1996 and life time TiVo customer).

I have been an installer for both companies for the past five years and changed over due to the economy and issues surrounding the fact TiVos don't support the new mpeg4 HD provided by Directv.

To make a long story short I started out with one 211K unit to get HD and keep the cost to an absolute minimum (No DVR fee or second receiver fees).

After the first week with Dish Network found an article about adding an external hard drive to the 211K unit,After purchasing a USB hard drive at Wallmart $70 and paying the one time $40 EHD fee I am absolutely pleased with the results.


The 211k has only one sat tuner but I quickly discovered I could use the antenna to capture shows like NCIS and the local news while also recording sat shows like HBO at the same time.

I'm amazed at the quality of the HD on the eastern arc and also dazzled by the performance of the DVR features on this 211K unit,the cost is more than half of that I was spending with Directv for HD services.

I can highly recommend this move to anyone who is being squeezed by these hard economic times.

Matt


----------

